
Do you believe in P = NP? – the 3. PollPaper [pdf] - entelechy
https://www.cs.umd.edu/users/gasarch/BLOGPAPERS/pollpaper3.pdf
======
DonHopkins
I took a class from Gasarch in the 80's at UMD. He's a freaky smart guy!

I swear to God (and have said before [1]): He wore a t-shirt that said:

"P=NP? I don't know, and I don't care!"

How times have changed!

[1] HN discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13315382)

of Scott Aaronson's article "My 116-page survey article on P vs. NP: better
late than never":

[https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3095](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3095)

Also:

P vs. NP and the Computational Complexity Zoo

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX40hbAHx3s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX40hbAHx3s)

